# Safety first!



## Chris (Mar 17, 2014)

This is how people had fun in the 60-70's

Today you would think they are crazy or stupid.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33KfOYpOkDg#t=446


----------



## Riff_Raff (Mar 19, 2014)

Nice filming and editing before the days of GoPro cameras and quad copters with 14meg bluetooth. 





* Commander Cody & His Lost Planet Airmen - Hot Rod Lincoln


This is a stunner. Gal can really drive a sports car. Guy can really drive a truck. I'd love to watch him chase down some of the dumbass Audi and BMW drivers in my neck of the woods.

At 1:00 minute: James Garner, eat your heart out!!!!

One of the coolest videos I've ever seen.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mmh-ew1swD4[/ame]


----------



## havasu (Mar 19, 2014)

There is nothing better than going 100+ mph in the desert. If you ever get the chance, try it, I guarantee you'll like it.


----------



## Chris (Mar 19, 2014)

Makes me miss my toyota.


Been thinking of building one of my 4door super duties into a desert truck. That would be a blast. 

View attachment toy 2.jpg


View attachment toy 3.jpg


View attachment toy 4.jpg


----------

